# Exotic Pet Lovers Out There...Your opinion In Wanted.



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

hey im tryin to buy a ball python, ive been thinkin about it and i knew people that had some but i wasnt intrested back then, now i was wonderin if yall can give me any experiences yall had with snakes....cuz i know they can kill your dog once theyre full length....any advice before i step into this?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I doubt it could kill your dog. Full grown they only reach about 3 to 5 feet in length. Plus the snake is not going to try to kill something it knows it can't eat. If it feels threatened it may try to bite but I doubt it would try to constrict a full grown dog. But a small puppy may be a different story.


As long as you don't plan on letting the snake roam the house I don't think you have anything to worry about. I have been into exotics for many years and as much as the ball python has been bred for the pet trade they are no longer labeled as exotics....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I doubt it could kill your dog. Full grown they only reach about 3 to 5 feet in length. Plus the snake is not going to try to kill something it knows it can't eat. If it feels threatened it may try to bite but I doubt it would try to constrict a full grown dog. But a small puppy may be a different story.
> 
> As long as you don't plan on letting the snake roam the house I don't think you have anything to worry about. I have been into exotics for many years and as much as the ball python has been bred for the pet trade they are no longer labeled as exotics....


very nice roxy.

my advice, RE is get your ball python. DO NOT get a red tail or BURMESE ALBINO... Both get very large


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The Ball Python does not get large enough to kill an APBT. I guess anything can happen but the size is not large enough.

Many ball pythons are still wild caught and will have issues eating or will have internal/external parasites. IMO there are better snakes to own besides Ball pythons but to each their own. Ball pythons were really popular in the late 09's and early 2000's. I have owned many exotic snakes over the years and a great snake that gets to be a manageable size is a blood Python. Easy to take care of and really pretty. Also check craigslist, people sell snakes on there all the time for super cheap. Even if you end up with a Ball you need to post pictures! 
I currently have a 2 year old Columbian boa, But my previous snake was a 10' boa. She did get out of her enclosure and I was freaked out till we found her a few days later in my couch. She could have easily kill a dog at 10'. 
Also a good rule to live by, if it longer than 5' always handle the snake with another person there. I had my 10' boa wrap around my neck and dropped me before I knew what happened. Had I not had some one there I would have been in big trouble. She was not trying to hurt me, she was around my shoulders and her body got right on top of my carotid artery and dropped me like a sack of rocks! :rofl: it is funny now but not at the time.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> The Ball Python does not get large enough to kill an APBT. I guess anything can happen but the size is not large enough.
> 
> Many ball pythons are still wild caught and will have issues eating or will have internal/external parasites. IMO there are better snakes to own besides Ball pythons but to each their own. Ball pythons were really popular in the late 09's and early 2000's. I have owned many exotic snakes over the years and a great snake that gets to be a manageable size is a blood Python. Easy to take care of and really pretty. Also check craigslist, people sell snakes on there all the time for super cheap. Even if you end up with a Ball you need to post pictures!
> I currently have a 2 year old Columbian boa, But my previous snake was a 10' boa. She did get out of her enclosure and I was freaked out till we found her a few days later in my couch. She could have easily kill a dog at 10'.
> Also a good rule to live by, if it longer than 5' always handle the snake with another person there. I had my 10' boa wrap around my neck and dropped me before I knew what happened. Had I not had some one there I would have been in big trouble. She was not trying to hurt me, she was around my shoulders and her body got right on top of my carotid artery and dropped me like a sack of rocks! :rofl: it is funny now but not at the time.


now thats what i want is a BOA but at these pet stores i been to all they have is ball pythons for 80 dollars....mainly petco and petsmart...where did u get ur boa at? cuz the pythons get 60 inches long thats 6ft and im 6ft....about craigslist i have a phobia about buyin squat on the net, im from a diff country i dont even have a bank account.....lol...it may be funny but its true....if i do get 1 its goin to b tomorrow and i will post sum pics up for sure....STAFFY the pyhton gets large too but its takes alot of time to get big the snake would probably outlive its owner if its in good health....well at least i think it would...JMO


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I have owned many exotic reptiles over the years and back in VA I was even a designated rescue. Reptiles take a very serious commitment very different from what our dogs require. You MUST always control their climate, nutrition and habitat in a way that is very different from mammals. Reptiles cannot heat or cool themselves at all. There are parasites and fungi that have to be considered (for example, many bedding products for reptiles can contain mites which can be deadly). Expense is another thing to consider. Depending on your heat lamp set-ups, you could be looking at $50 a bulb. eptiles also need to be away from tv's and stereos where there will be a lot of noise. You like your music really loud in the house? Don't get a reptile unless you have a special room with some soundproofing. Reptiles exposed to a lot of bass (explosions on tv, really loud tv/movies, dogs barking, loud music) can develop neurological disorders. It's always a commitment to get a pet but it's the same starting point....research, research, research!! Know what you are getting into before you step into it!! Good luck!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> I have owned many exotic reptiles over the years and back in VA I was even a designated rescue. Reptiles take a very serious commitment very different from what our dogs require. You MUST always control their climate, nutrition and habitat in a way that is very different from mammals. Reptiles cannot heat or cool themselves at all. There are parasites and fungi that have to be considered (for example, many bedding products for reptiles can contain mites which can be deadly). Expense is another thing to consider. Depending on your heat lamp set-ups, you could be looking at $50 a bulb. eptiles also need to be away from tv's and stereos where there will be a lot of noise. You like your music really loud in the house? Don't get a reptile unless you have a special room with some soundproofing. Reptiles exposed to a lot of bass (explosions on tv, really loud tv/movies, dogs barking, loud music) can develop neurological disorders. It's always a commitment to get a pet but it's the same starting point....research, research, research!! Know what you are getting into before you step into it!! Good luck!


Wise words. I gotta let my buddy know he has a bearded dragon and he jams out on the guitar daily.. in the same room!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> now thats what i want is a BOA but at these pet stores i been to all they have is ball pythons for 80 dollars....mainly petco and petsmart...where did u get ur boa at? cuz the pythons get 60 inches long thats 6ft and im 6ft....about craigslist i have a phobia about buyin squat on the net, im from a diff country i dont even have a bank account.....lol...it may be funny but its true....if i do get 1 its goin to b tomorrow and i will post sum pics up for sure....STAFFY the pyhton gets large too but its takes alot of time to get big the snake would probably outlive its owner if its in good health....well at least i think it would...JMO


I love shopping at Petsmart and Petco but I would never buy a reptile from them. I have known to many people to buy small animals and reptiles from them and something goes wrong. Look for a breeder or a petstore that specializes in reptiles. There are plenty. Also with the weather being nice this is a great time to have one shipped. I have always bought my snakes from the breeders online and never had a problem. Had to lizards (uros) shipped to me last summer as a gift for a friend and they looked great. Still going strong and healthy a year later.....


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I love shopping at Petsmart and Petco but I would never buy a reptile from them. I have known to many people to buy small animals and reptiles from them and something goes wrong. Look for a breeder or a petstore that specializes in reptiles. There are plenty. Also with the weather being nice this is a great time to have one shipped. I have always bought my snakes from the breeders online and never had a problem. Had to lizards (uros) shipped to me last summer as a gift for a friend and they looked great. Still going strong and healthy a year later.....


GREAT advice!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

damn HIRIHAT now thats some advice for my ass, u made me re look the whole situation, im glad i made this thread....ur post makes it look like dogs are harder to care of then snakes cuz u got them in a tank n u dont have to walk or tteach them tricks....lol ....if thats true ROXS im just stick to buyin food from there cuz they have good prices but no reptiles for me.....im still be on the search see how it works out...i want one bad though...maybe im buy myself one once i graduate in march....thinkin bout a rattlesnake or a king cobra


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was just going to say I would NEVER by a snake from petsmart and petco. You need to go to a specialty shop and a set up will cost around $200 to do it right. 80 dollars for a snake sounds like a wild caught snake. BAD NEWS! Take your time and go talk to someone at a specialty store that knows what they are doing. If you are not sure what to look for post your city and state and I will look in the phone book and find one that know what they are doing. ALSO go to a reptile forum, really the best place to get more info is on the net. If you are a first time reptile owner Ball Pythons are a good choice because they are easy to take care of.

Boa's make a great pet but not for the novice owner. They get really large and can be dangerous. Snakes will not out live you before they get big. Many will be full grown at age 5. My boa is 2 years old and 4' long already and growing like a weed! you also should get a feed box. Do not fee your snake in it's tank, pull the snake out and feed it in another container. I use a rubber maid box, this keep the snake from snapping at you in it's enclosure thinking your lunch.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> bout a rattlesnake or a king cobra


They require a special permit that I do not think you could get. I think you have to be an animal sanctuary, plus that would be really stupid (sorry i could not think of a better word, don;t take it the wrong way) to own as a first snake....... sorry you might think they are cool but remember they are deadly and illegal.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> They require a special permit that I do not think you could get. I think you have to be an animal sanctuary, plus that would be really stupid (sorry i could not think of a better word, don;t take it the wrong way) to own as a first snake....... sorry you might think they are cool but remember they are deadly and illegal.


lmao man i was being sarcastic....i know wassup....lol that put a smile on my face...ey but thats some good adv. hey man thanks though but i dont want u to go thru all this trouble if im not goin to purrchase one.....like everyone said i need to research i just wanted ppl opinions and experiences before i get one cuz i dont want to be a bad pet owner....


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

cobras? rattlesnakes? lmaooo if i thought i was being serious sorry, i learned bout the poisonous n illegal snakes on animal planet...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Phew! lol hey you never know I have heard some crazy Sh$t in my day....lmao hey when your ready for a snake put up a post and I will give some good recommendations for some cool, kick a$$, easy to take care of snakes!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Phew! lol hey you never know I have heard some crazy Sh$t in my day....lmao hey when your ready for a snake put up a post and I will give some good recommendations for some cool, kick a$$, easy to take care of snakes!


already man, u cool as squat! :clap:
im let u know for sure...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have 2 Kahl Strain Albino red tail boas, purchased from breeders, and I intend to breed them. I put A LOT of work into my boas. Princess Peach, my female, is about a year and a half old, and is about 4 feet, she will probably be about 7-8 feet full grown. Brock Samson, my male, is under 1 year and is about 3 feet and pretty skinny as he is a picky eater (which nearly never happens in Boas) and he will most likely reach about 5 feet full grown. I raise my own rats so that I do not have to worry about external parasites. I carefully regulate their diets to control their growth, and I temp cycle them in the winter, even though I don't need to until I am ready to breed them, but I figure in the wild the temp goes down in the winter so I might as well do the same at home.

A red tail boa will never be able to eat a pit, but a large female could probably kill a small breed dog. Right now my snakes are in 2 regular fish tanks, but when they get larger, they will go in 2 large custom enclosures my stepfather is building. Handled regularly red tail boas and ball pythons are generally very docile. Ball pythons are a much smaller snake, and need much smaller enclosures as they are not active, but they are very picky eaters, and often go off food for long periods of time, or even permanently, and need to be force fed, or they could die. Often what turns them off food is environmental, and something is off about their habitat. Red Tail Boas are much easier to keep happy. I have my heaters and lights on timers, so that makes it easy, and I have to spray each one down once a day. Once you get the habitat set up and running well, snakes are very easy to maintain.

My advice is to buy from a breeder, many can be found here:
FaunaClassifieds Home Page

If you buy from CL, you run the risk of getting a snake who is sick already because some idiot teenager didn't take of it. Reptile illnesses are very difficult to notice, and a snake can be nearly dead from pneumonia or internal parasites before you notice. Join a forum when you get a snake, and really pay attention to the pros. You can also learn a lot from talking to breeders at reptile expos.

This is the enclosure my stepfather is going to build, there will be a larger tank on top for Peach, and the bottom one slides in and out for easy access.










This is Princess Peach, the pic is a bit old, she is larger now.










This is a very old pic of Brock, he is much bigger now.


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> already man, u cool as squat! :clap:
> im let u know for sure...


There is a large and very active hep society here in TX you could look into.

Julie K


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Floor candy we need to talk when you have babies!


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i breed albino boa constrictors, green tree pythons, and amazon basin boas
i know were not suppose to advertise here but i do have some albino boas, Hets and normals for sale from 3 females that produced for me in april and may.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Check this guy out, I saw him at the MARS expo last year, totally amazing, I'm not a tree boa type, to delicate for me lol, but I was blown away by this one:




































The guy who bred him was super nice and let me take all those pics!


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice carpondro! for those that dont kow thats a hybrid of a green tree python and a jungle carpet python.... yup its offical im a nerd LMAO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

eliezer said:


> i breed albino boa constrictors, green tree pythons, and amazon basin boas
> i know were not suppose to advertise here but i do have some albino boas, Hets and normals for sale from 3 females that produced for me in april and may.


Sweet!
:clap:


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i almost forgot about this page. you can check out almost all my reptiles here and some of my breedings iHerp : Online Husbandry, Community, Tracking, Reptiles, Photos, Tracking, Breeding, Snakes, and More!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

yall are like some hardcore snake lovers..! idk what to say lol...thanks !!! yall helped out alot


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

It's a funny little observation but I have found that most pit lovers also love other animals that are traditionally considered "bad" like reptiles and such. It's like we can't help but want o take in all the animals others fear!! LOL


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> It's a funny little observation but I have found that most pit lovers also love other animals that are traditionally considered "bad" like reptiles and such. It's like we can't help but want o take in all the animals others fear!! LOL


damn u sure right about that, i havent noticed that until now...most of the people i know that own pits, own snakes or have owned snaked in the past.....


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

^my 4ft long cornsnake i have had 5 years with two cats, problem free. snakes are easy. go for it ;-)


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

corn snake, yeah i seen those at the pet stores.....is that where u got yours from?


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> corn snake, yeah i seen those at the pet stores.....is that where u got yours from?


nah, i got Diablo from a breeder.

i used to work in pet stores, don't buy those animals. ever.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

When I lived in NY I used to go to a reptile store, which is different than a pet store. The guy that owned the place did a lot of the breeding himself, and bought only from reputable breeders. Those guys knew their shiz! If I ever had a question I would pop in there and ask them and they always knew what to do. Unfortunately, that kind of place is probably a money pit, as the economy is just not strong enough for an exotic breeder/resaler to have a pricey storefront with no other means of income. Most breeders just sell at expos and online. But anyway, there were always 1 or 2 pits in the shop. I think 1 was the owner's and the other was one of the employee's. They were great dogs, and what made me want a pit.


----------

